# مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج ...ماذا يفعل فى المصنع ؟



## phpeng (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
سؤالى ليس عن مجالات عمل مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 
لكن ماذا يفعل فى المصنع؟
ما دوره ، هل مراقبة خط الانتاج أم الصيانة أم ماذا 
ارجو الرد سريعا للضرورة وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 يونيو 2013)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهام مهندس الإنتاج متعدده
وتصنف على حسب مكان العمل
وقد يكون فى مكان العمل الواحد أكثر من مهمة لمهندس الإنتاج ومنها :
*صيانة الماكينات
تخطيط ومراقبة الجودة
إدارة المشاريع الصناعية
مراقبة خطوط الإنتاج
الأمان الصناعى
تشخيص العيوب بقياس الإهتزازات ......
وغيرها​


----------



## phpeng (30 يونيو 2013)

أحمد دعبس قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مهام مهندس الإنتاج متعدده
> وتصنف على حسب مكان العمل
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير ولكن اعذرنى لى سؤال اخر ( إن لم اثقل عليك :34: ) ، هل يقوم المهندس بالصيانة بمفرده أم بمساعدة فنيين + ما هى مجالات عمل مهندس الانتاج بصفة عامة 
واعتذر لانى اطلت عليك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (1 يوليو 2013)

phpeng قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ولكن اعذرنى لى سؤال اخر ( إن لم اثقل عليك :34: ) ، هل يقوم المهندس بالصيانة بمفرده أم بمساعدة فنيين + ما هى مجالات عمل مهندس الانتاج بصفة عامة
> واعتذر لانى اطلت عليك



*ولا يهمك أخى الكريم
نحن هنا فى مساعدتك
فى معظم المصانع لا يقوم المهندس بعمل الصيانة بمفرده إلا
إذا كان المصنع صغير
أو إذا كانت مشكلة كبيرة لايقدر على حلها العمال
وهذا نادر نوعاً ما*​


----------



## phpeng (1 يوليو 2013)

أحمد دعبس قال:


> *ولا يهمك أخى الكريم
> نحن هنا فى مساعدتك
> فى معظم المصانع لا يقوم المهندس بعمل الصيانة بمفرده إلا
> إذا كان المصنع صغير
> ...


جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر أيها المشرف الفاضل 
اعرف انى اطلت واثقلت ولكن ممكن اعرف مجالات العمل بصفة عامة فى هندسة الانتاج ، فانا لازلت جديدا هنا :34:.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (1 يوليو 2013)

phpeng قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر أيها المشرف الفاضل
> اعرف انى اطلت واثقلت ولكن ممكن اعرف مجالات العمل بصفة عامة فى هندسة الانتاج ، فانا لازلت جديدا هنا :34:.



*جزانا الله وإياك خيراً
مجالات عمل مهندس الإنتاج كثيرة
ولاتقتصر على مكان واحد
فكلما وجدت ماكينات وإنتاج كان لزاما وجود مهندس إنتاج
ولك أن تتخيل أى مكان عمل وستجد فيه مهندس إنتاج
*​


----------



## shadysaber (18 يونيو 2014)

هو قسم ايه فى الهندسه اللى بيصنع الماكينات و لو سمحتم عايز اعرف ايه القسم المهتم بالنانو تكنولوجى ؟!


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 أغسطس 2014)

shadysaber قال:


> هو قسم ايه فى الهندسه اللى بيصنع الماكينات و لو سمحتم عايز اعرف ايه القسم المهتم بالنانو تكنولوجى ؟!



*قسم هندسة الإنتاج والتصميم الميكانيكى
بمساعدة بعض الأقسام الأخرى
وبالنسبة للنانو فهو اى قسم يدرس علم المواد
يعنى ممكن تلاقى قسم إنتاج شغال فى النانو
أو مدنى شغال فى النانو أو كليات العلوم
*​


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

كما قال مهندس احمد دعبس
مهندس الانتاج يعمل حيثما وجدت الماكينات وخطوط انتاج


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندس الانتاج لا يقتصر عمله على الورش و الصانة و لكن لديه العديد من المجالات يمكنه العمل بها 
مثل العمل كمهندس تخطيط او مهندس مشتريات او مهندس مبيعات مهندس عقود مهندس جودة
والعديد من المجالات المتعلقة بالصناعة


----------



## StillStudent (8 أكتوبر 2014)

هو في شغل لخريج هندسة الانتاج حديث التخرج في مصر أصلا ؟


----------



## spaceman (9 أكتوبر 2014)

كتيييييييييييير جدا 
معظم الوظائف الان أصبحت لحديثي التخرج اصلا


----------



## StillStudent (9 أكتوبر 2014)

حضرتك خريج هندسة انتاج , ممكن أتعرف على حضرتك ؟ يعني خريج قسم ايه ؟ جامعة ايه , السن و هكذا 
ارجو الرد سريعا للضرورة وشكرا لكم *spaceman*


----------

